# First video game console you bought with your own money?



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2017)

So I was wondering, just like the title says, what the first game system you ever bought was!

Mine was an indigo Gamecube. Got it back in 2013 for $35, and it came with 4 games (none of which I've ever played) and 2 controllers (one of them was partially broken though).

I really didn't have a reason to get it; I had a Wii, 2 GCN controllers, and 2 memory cards. I think it was because I just missed having one (I got a black one in 2008 and it was sold shortly after because we got a Wii). Or maybe because I liked watching the little cube roll around when I booted up the console. xDD


----------



## easpa (Feb 25, 2017)

DS Lite I think! Bought it for Pokemon Diamond back in the day


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

Playstation 2 around $150 that time


----------



## GrayScreen (Feb 25, 2017)

I bought a PS Vita my first year in college as a "wow, you're actually trying" gift. I also failed that entire semester...Ooops!


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 26, 2017)

Nothing yet  Unless you class a laptop as a gaming console?


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 26, 2017)

My first one was a sega genesis.... this is really showing my age


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 26, 2017)

The first console I bought with my own money, was my PS4. That thing cost me around $400, as they were still brand new.


----------



## Emizel (Feb 26, 2017)

I think my old blue aqua 3ds in 2011


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it was the Pok?mon XD: Gale of Darkness Gamecube.


----------



## divitorobert (Feb 26, 2017)

yeah A playstation. I saved all summer to get a sega saturn, but when i went to walmart they didnt have any, but they had this playstation thing that looked pretty cool. I was 14.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 26, 2017)

PSP, which I didn't keep for very long. XD


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 26, 2017)

Playstation 3  Bought it when I got kicked out of my dad's house. Had a lot of fun ^_^


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 27, 2017)

The upcoming switch! ahah, my dad's gonna pick it up for me during school


----------



## Wholockian (Feb 27, 2017)

Probably my Xbox One? My brothers friend was selling it for ?100. I also got a PS3 for ?50 odd, but that was later on


Most of the consoles I have were gifts from Christmas.


----------



## Tao (Feb 27, 2017)

The first I bought myself was either a Gamecube or the original Xbox (twas the crystal one). I already had a PS2, so I didn't need to buy one.


Really can't remember which I got first, but I still have the Gamecube whilst the Xbox is pretty much the only console I had no second thoughts about selling.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2017)

I do also plan on buying a Switch with my own money, but not until I get a job when I'm in college. Probably sometime later this year.


----------



## Elphie (Mar 1, 2017)

The New Nintendo 3DS that was on sale for $100 during Black Friday 

Previous consoles were either gifts or split (price and usage wise) by my older brother and I


----------



## Chicha (Mar 4, 2017)

My Pikachu 3DS XL. I didn't hesitate to run past people for it. There were only 5 per store and I had to race against resellers.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 4, 2017)

my wii u, it is the only console i have bought myself. 
i got my wii as a christmas gift together w/ my three siblings, got my 3ds for my birthday and the rest of the consoles we have are my siblings' that i borrow or have been given after they lost interest or upgraded to a newer console


----------



## Bellflower (Mar 4, 2017)

My current 3DS! I bought it in November and I love it!


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 8, 2017)

I bought my first ds lite, it was the dark pearl pink color. I remember my mom taking me to the store to get it, she told me if I could save enough money to get it she would buy me a game to go with it. I've bought most of my own consoles, except the wii but that was for the family.


----------



## opalskiies (Mar 8, 2017)

I bought a pink DS Lite when it was new.


----------



## Joy (Mar 11, 2017)

I bought my 3DS with my graduation money.


----------



## koopakingg (Mar 17, 2017)

It's about to be the Switch whenever a store gets some in stock and doesn't sell it in 5 seconds.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 17, 2017)

I bought the original silver DS with my own money (aka the birthday/Christmas money my family gave me) when it came out. The game I bought with it was Pokemon Dash, which ended up being pretty disappointing for me because it bored me.


----------



## TheOtherHatedGuy (Mar 28, 2017)

A sega genesis


----------



## Cress (Mar 28, 2017)

Pretty sure it was the New Leaf 3DS XL


Spoiler: This one











Spoiler: Also this one













Although I very vaguely remember buying my GBA SP back when that was still new and relevant, but I'm not sure if I bought the system itself, the warranty for it, a game, or my case (if I did buy anything at all). Or maybe it was a split cost thing, idk.


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Mar 30, 2017)

First one was DS Lite... A cousing sold it to me...
And a new one would be 3DS...


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 30, 2017)

First system I bought with my own money was a 3DS a few years ago. The second I bought was a Wii U, not brand new though. I mostly bought it so I could play Splatoon with my brother in Wi-fi


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

haven't bought one with my own money yet lmao


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

I bought my brothers 3ds so I could play Acnl


----------



## Steelfang (Apr 1, 2017)

I bought my Yoshi edition 3DS XL with my own money. I'm used to being poor AF, and still pretty much am, so that was a huge deal to be able to get it. Aaaaand then a few months later the *~*new*~* 3DS was announced. I could have traded in and gotten the new 3DS for a discount, but by that point, I was too attached to the lil' cartoon Yoshi.


----------



## Alyx (Apr 1, 2017)

The first console I bought with my own money was a Coral Pink Nintendo DS Lite, followed by a Playstation 2.


----------



## Acruoxil (Apr 2, 2017)

The 3DS


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

As a family we got a N64, but my first own console was a DS lite


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 2, 2017)

First was a Wii U then a new 3DS!


----------



## Espionage (Apr 3, 2017)

Well technically the original Nintendo, back when it first came out. I'm 32, turning 33 in November so keep in mind I'm an oldie hehe. Now when I say technically, I say that because my brother and I did a lot of house chores and saved up the cash we earned to get the original Nintendo. Same with the Super Nintendo and Nintendo 64. After that though, the first ACTUAL console that I had bought with money that I had worked for and not earned by chores, would have been the very first xbox console, made in 1998 I think from memory?


----------



## Ray-ACP (Apr 3, 2017)

I think it was the ps2 for ffx, the rest of them i either got for my bday or christmas


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Apr 3, 2017)

It was the Game Boy Advance back when it was new.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 4, 2017)

_Garry's Mod_. I was so excited!


----------



## gyu (Apr 4, 2017)

i bought a ps3 and i felt so accomplished bc all my other consoles have been gifts
unfortunately being an adult means having to buy most of your own expensive wants/needs and its somehow less fun getting a new game for 60 bucks when you know the money is being taken out of your account
take me back to childhood when my parents also loved video games and would buy new things to try them with me


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 4, 2017)

My bro and I split our lunch money to buy the N64 and PS1. I've always shared consoles so the first one I bought for myself was my 3ds :'D


----------



## phoenyx9 (Apr 5, 2017)

The first system I bought with my own money was a ps2.  

I had an Atari 2600 and a Commodore 64 computer when I was a kid, but they were given to me.


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 5, 2017)

The first system I bought before leaving for college was my WiiU! I really wanted to play splatoon, but was traveling too much for a steady job, so I did art commissions until I bought it. I am still proud of myself! haha


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 5, 2017)

It was either a DSI in 2009 or an original Game Boy in 2005... I think it might've been the Game Boy honestly, but I'm not too sure.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Apr 5, 2017)

i bought the Ps3 with my own money. I missed having a console.

I used to always share consoles with my brother and it was so nice having one of my own!


----------



## Corrie (Apr 5, 2017)

Mine was my 3DS XL. I wasn't gonna buy the 3DS at first but New Leaf came out so I had to!


----------



## Zireael (Apr 5, 2017)

The Wii, if I remember correctly. Everything onwards I've bought with my own money, my family has never been super well-off to afford consoles as gifts lol. I do remember I did get my Gamecube for Christmas though, but that was only because it was on sale at the time. I still remember the TV advertisement showing the price cut all those years ago, I was a very excited kid.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 8, 2017)

The first console I bought with my own money was the SNES, which was new at the time. Boy, that was a long time ago now. ^o^;>


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2017)

Its going to be a Nintendo Switch soon. Because nobody is going to buy it for me.


----------



## Hellfish (Apr 10, 2017)

My PSVITA followed by two 3DS XL's ^-^ (The second one being my special edition monster Hunter 4u one!!!)


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 11, 2017)

A PS4, well actually, my fiance and I split the payment. So I paid like maybe $175 and he paid the rest. Worker discounts ftw


----------



## Nenya (Apr 11, 2017)

My 3DS XL that I bought "pre-owned" last year. But the first system I (we-my husband and two daughters) owned was the NES (Nintendo Entertainment System) that my dad bought my daughters in about 1989. (Now who is showing age?)


----------



## brutalitea (Apr 11, 2017)

My NN 3DS XL that I bought last year... My 3DS XL was a gift from my brother (even though my mother paid for it) and the Wii, Gamecube, PS2, and N64 were all paid for by my mother. I don't have any of the current gen consoles, like the Wii U, Switch, Xbox One, or PS4.


----------



## Dolphishy (Apr 12, 2017)

I think it must have been a used DSLite, but I got a new Wii U when Splatoon came out.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 13, 2017)

my original silver nintendo ds (which was also my first console ever)
goooooooooddd tiiiiiiiimmmeeeesssss


----------



## ams (Apr 15, 2017)

My 3ds! The last system I had before that was my gamecube that my dad got me when I was around 9 or 10.


----------



## RedRum2514 (Apr 16, 2017)

I was around 8 or 9, got a job delivering newspaper, got $90 first round and bought myself a secondhand ds lite, first console officially bought with my own earned money, quit the job tho bcuz holy **** $90 for over 100 newspapers?? that doesn't even pay for fuel my mum had to use to drive me around!!


----------



## Pixonii (Jul 3, 2017)

I haven't yet, but I've been actively planning this year and I believe I'll have enough to get a Switch by the ending of summer break! I have around $310(I think?) so I just need to save up a bit more. I feel kinda proud since I was able to handle my money and not spend too much of it, especially since I don't have a consistent way to make money yet (a job) since I'm a minor. This is just a mixture of some allowance money, birthday money and whatever else I was allowed to keep!


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 4, 2017)

n64! I bought it for like.. $100 I think?


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jul 4, 2017)

The first game I bought with my own money is Pok?mon White for my DSi


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 4, 2017)

The first console I brought was the Wii. I brought it secondhand for a cheap price with all the accessories, but I remember spending all the money I had on it


----------



## Irelia (Jul 4, 2017)

my switch

most of my consoles were either gifted/bought for me but I bought the switch with my own money that I earned
sort of makes me take more care of it so I guess its a good thing


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 4, 2017)

I remember it was the summer after sixth grade, I must've been about 12 years old maybe? I just had my birthday and I got a decent amount of money and I really wanted an Xbox 360 so I bought a used one off eBay. It came with like three games but the only good one was COD: World at War. It had a problem freezing during multiplayer so my father tried to fix the problem (he's very handy) but somehow he accidentally broke it. He felt bad for me so he bought me a newer one which I was eternally grateful for


----------



## Seashell (Jul 8, 2017)

I bought my 3Ds XL with my own money a few years ago while I had a summer job. Was totally worth saving up for.


----------



## Silversea (Jul 8, 2017)

3DS.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 9, 2017)

Nintendo 64 for me, got it off eBay a few years back for 40 bucks. Had (and still have) a Wii, and 3ds before that, but those were given to me and my brother


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

Probably the Nintendo DS Lite, bought it in 2007 and last me a good 4 years the least before I had to replace it.


----------



## piske (Jul 9, 2017)

Pink Nintendo DS Lite! I loved that thing.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 9, 2017)

My 3DS XL
(misread the question)

- - - Post Merge - - -



velvete said:


> Pink Nintendo DS Lite! I loved that thing.



omg I miss mine too ;-;


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 10, 2017)

my ps4


----------



## twins (Jul 17, 2017)

I just built my first gaming pc.


----------



## PrincessMonty (Jul 21, 2017)

My gamecube, got it for $40 with the intent of buying Super Mario Sunshine, never ended up happening though :/


----------



## ExpertaEnNada (Jul 22, 2017)

My New 3DS XL! Here in my country it very expensive so I work a lot and bough it . Till the day I don't regret!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jul 24, 2017)

The first one I bought was a Gameboy Color.


----------



## therian (Jul 26, 2017)

A New 3ds xl  I had a old 3ds before, but since Pokemon Sun and Moon were coming out I felt like I needed to upgrade...so I worked hard at a supermarket (lmao) and finally saved up for it


----------



## Envy (Jul 26, 2017)

The Wii U. It was after I had dropped out of university and was only working. At my job we had a discount for working on Black Friday (*coughThanksgivingcough*) and I always bought big electronics then. lol


----------



## hybristophile6 (Jul 26, 2017)

When I was 7 I bought Spyro Orange GBA for €2 at a schools flea market (along with a marilyn manson CD lol)

......Edit: REad the thread wrong lol..

My first console to buy was a 2DS in 2015


----------



## hestu (Jul 29, 2017)

my nintendo switch!!


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 30, 2017)

3DS XL Pokemon X version. Bought it to play Pokemon X of course ; v;


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 31, 2017)

Pretty sure it was my GameCube!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2017)

YunaMoon said:


> Pretty sure it was my GameCube!



Sameeee lmao


----------



## zeoli (Jul 31, 2017)

Nintendo 3DS XL
The other systems I own/owned were always birthdays or Christmas gifts. I have bought my own games prior though!!


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 3, 2017)

New 3DS XL which I bought pretty recently?I was really unsure if I should upgrade to a bigger screen and found a cheaper than usual N3DS XL for ?120 which was in really good condition and cheaper than the New 2DS XL (?130)


----------



## Geoni (Aug 3, 2017)

The first non-used console I purchased was a joint-purchase with my brother, the PS2. Lots of lawns mowed that year.


----------



## 5cm/s (Aug 3, 2017)

my black 3ds! i got it four months ago just to play acnl haha! i bought it secondhand on ebay which was super shady of me, but i was kind of desperate and it was in a bundle with a used acnl cartridge so ehhhh

deal$


----------



## Linksonic1 (Aug 3, 2017)

My Wii U!


----------



## Kitsey (Aug 4, 2017)

My PS4! All the others I had picked to be birthday/Christmas presents.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 4, 2017)

I can't say "bought", since nearly every console and game I have were given as gifts. 
BUT, I can't remember if the gameboy, DS Lite, or GameCube were the first consoles I ever PLAYED with.
I remember those Super Mario Games (I forgot what it was called, it was Both Luigi and Mario in a RPG game though 
I remember Luigi's Haunted Mansion (I was scared half to death every time)
I also remember Super Mario Strikers (I was a pro back then, but now I'm absolute crap at it ;l)
I also remember Super Mario Sunshine! Best game BY FAR in GameCube.
Super Mario Kart Dashers, Where the only time you had TWO characters in the same kart!
SpongeBob, (embarrassing)
And I can't remember this one game, Where you walked around talking to people... I only remember it vaguely.


----------



## MishMeesh (Aug 5, 2017)

Partially my Wii U, my mum went halfsies on it with me. But first fully was my PS4. I've been playing games since the N64 days but all other consoles I've ever had were gifts and shared between my sister and me.


----------



## Lunaa~ (Aug 5, 2017)

With my own money hmm.. Well when I was young I was given ones like Nintendo Cats + Dogs. So technically It wasn't with my own money. Actually the first one I bought with my own money Animal Crossing New Leaf & Happy Home Designer. It's weird I recently bought a second ACNL as a backup just incase something happens to the first and on it was a town already saved onto it. It was a person called Neepula in the town of Panda. The town was overgrown with weeds and looks like it had been abandoned for more then 5 months. It was a pre-owned because the original/normal ones were sold out xD


----------



## Zerous (Aug 5, 2017)

I think the 1st one I bought with my own money was my DSi.


----------



## pizzapie44 (Aug 5, 2017)

i remember doing lots of volunteer work to save up for a 3ds when they first came out.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2017)

i think my blue old 2ds


----------



## gldawn (Aug 6, 2017)

First console I bought with my own money was my Nintendo 3DS XL.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Aug 9, 2017)

A white Gameboy Advance. Good times.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Aug 9, 2017)

A silver Gameboy SP when I was ten, it was only 100 bucks though. Spent a lot of time doing chores to save up for that thing.


----------



## mojoryan2003 (Aug 9, 2017)

I bought a gameboy SP from my friend for like $10 with Pokemon Ruby so that was pretty great.


----------



## anxiousvivi (Aug 9, 2017)

I believe I bought my own blue 3DS a couple years back, then a purple one because the blue one broke. :0


----------

